# Marriott points?



## Pooh2 (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought I read that Marriott points would transfer to amtrak points in increments of 5,000.

Has anyone done this?

Do you have to call Marriott to tranfer or can it be done online?

Thanks.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 10, 2014)

Pooh2 said:


> I thought I read that Marriott points would transfer to amtrak points in increments of 5,000.
> 
> Has anyone done this?
> 
> ...


I am not aware of any direct option to transfer Marriott Rewards points to Amtrak Guest Rewards. There may be options that require one or more programs in between, but those schemes tend to result in severe points loss.


----------



## Pooh2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 10, 2014)

Wyndham,Starwood & La Quinta are the ones I've used for AGR Pts.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 10, 2014)

Hilton will also transfer points to AGR, but at a terrible cost IMHO. Unless one is just a few points short of an AGR reservation, I probably wouldn't transfer HH points.

I've never heard of Marriott points transferring to Amtrak.


----------

